
R/Windows10: How not to backup [W10] (you might get a get-out-of-jail-card) - degski
https://www.instapaper.com/read/1310916258
======
lostmsu
I simply use standard Windows backup + File History. I does warn when space on
the target is running low.

------
degski
Nobody does like I did on this forum, surely not.

